# LV lead attempt



## coding?4u (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
The physician tried unsuccessfully to insert an LV lead.  He was able to insert the ICD with the RV and RA leads and capped the LV port on the ICD.
Do I bill for the LV lead and use the Mod 52?  Seems to me that I would not as he attempted, but was never able to get the lead in.  I don't want to not bill for something he should get paid for since he attempted, but don't want this to be considered fraud if I bill with the 52.
Any advice?


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

MDUNN is correct, you would only bill 33249 and possibly71060-26 if fluoroscopy guidance is stated in the report. With pacemakers and ICD units, you bill only what is implanted. 

Hope this helps,

Dolores, CCC-CPC


----------



## coding?4u (Jan 11, 2010)

I did bill the 33249 for the first 2 leads, this is an add on +33225.  This paces the LV -referred to cardiac reynchronization therapy.


----------

